# Good weight loss food??



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

A lot of members including myself, feed various formulas of Purina Pro Plan. 
My boy has a sensitive stomach and is on their sensitive skin and stomach formula. 

Your boy will benefit from a better quality food. How much do you feed him each day? I feed a cup of food twice a day. To help him lose weight, reduce his food by a 1/4 or 1/2 cup, substitute 1/4-1/2 cup of green beans to equal a cup of food. The green beans can be fresh, canned or frozen, be sure they do not contain salt. The green beans will fill him up.

What kind of treats are you feeding? Take a look at the calories and take that into consideration in daily calorie intake.


----------



## Lukeyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Thanks so much Carolina Mom! I will look into it, appreciate the help!


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

Look at the number of calories that is in the food you are feeding. A good rule of thumb is to feed 10 calories per pound of goal weight per day. So if you want your dog to weigh 70 pounds, feed 700 calories. If the food is 350 calories per cup, you would feed 2 cups per day. Do not forget to take into account treats. A full size dog biscuit can easily be 50 to 100 calories. Using this formula, our Max lost 23 pounds over about 8 months.


----------



## Lukeyboy (Feb 5, 2019)

Wow, that is brilliant Max’s Dad, thanks! I have never seen that before?!? Luke is a big boy, as he should be approx 90 lbs and he is 95 right now. Once the nice weather comes too that should help. How long did it take you to get Max’s weight down?


----------



## Maggie'sVoice (Apr 4, 2018)

Offer ice cold water (ice cubes in water a few times a day), use raw veggies like carrots and green beans as treats, freeze them too. Don't shave them but leave them in chunks. The deal her is 2 fold. Ice cold water and even frozen treats, coll the body and any warm blooded animal uses 80% of their calorie intake is used to keep the core body temps up. So if you're constantly cooling the body, the body burns calories to reheat itself (a person can burn 150-200 calories drinking a gallon of ice cold water each day). The reason for the raw veggies and chunks not shaved is that raw veggies are much harder to digest then cooked veggies, they're very fiberous. Shaved veggies makes it very easy to digest as well so leaving the veggies in bigger chunks leaves more solid and therefore takes to long to digest fully.


Of course exercise and a good food with a good amount of L-Carnitine will also be the most help as L-Carnitine is a fat burner. Also, knowing what to look for in a weight control food is important. If a food has LITE or LIGHT on the bag that means there is less that 3100kcals/kg of food. Don't always look for kcals/cup. So you can see foods that say WEIGHT CONTROL, or LOW FAT, WEIGHT REDUCTION and they mean it can still be as high as 3700kcals/kg of food. 3700kcal/kg is as much as most regular adult foods.They reduce the amount of kcals in a cup by making less food to equal a cup by making the kibble less dense and therefore less food in a cup if that makes sense to you. By truly having a low kcal/kg means you can feed your dog the amount to keep him full without him taking in to many calories.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Max's Dad said:


> Look at the number of calories that is in the food you are feeding. A good rule of thumb is to feed 10 calories per pound of goal weight per day. So if you want your dog to weigh 70 pounds, feed 700 calories. If the food is 350 calories per cup, you would feed 2 cups per day. Do not forget to take into account treats. A full size dog biscuit can easily be 50 to 100 calories. Using this formula, our Max lost 23 pounds over about 8 months.



Agree with this. Just feed less of the food he does well on. And no treats.


----------

